# JumpnRoll



## fleckdalm (Jul 29, 2011)

JumpnRoll is my first android app and its currently beta.Its a game and the aim of the game is it to get as much points as possible by jumping on enemys! You can control the ball by tiltin your phone! There are some funny game modes which you can play if you reach enough points and other cool extras like a cannon to shoot at the enemys! It would be great if you could test the game: http://www.androidpit.de/de/android/market/apps/app/com.fleckdalm.JumpnRoll/JumpnRoll Im working on bringing it to the official android market soon(but at first i need a credit card)!
Sorry for my bad english. I Hope you have much fun by playing! Please post any bug you find or if you want new features ask me!
Regards fleckdalm


----------

